# SA Series 1 and Airnet: upgrade problems



## miked378 (Dec 6, 2002)

I have a HDR212 with Airnet and an upgraded drive, and it started freezing up recently. I figured it was the drive, so I bought a new one, got the Tivo software onto it, reinstalled the Airnet drivers, and popped it in. Drive works great, but it can't see my wireless network (so can't call out and get program info), and I can't see it on the network from another computer (so can't telnet in). I'm at a bit of a loss of how to troubleshoot. Here's what I've done so far:

-- On making a test call, it makes it through the "Preparing" and "Dialing" phases, but fails on the "Connecting" phase. Looking at the router's connection log, there's no indication that the Tivo ever communicated with the router (a Linksys WRT54g, rev 6).

-- Checked that the settings for the Airnet adapter (SSID, IP address, etc) were retained on the Tivo drive, by plugging the drive into a PC and re-running the nic_install program. Looked like it retained the settings OK.

-- Looked at the 802.11b card (Zoom Air 4103 rev C) in the Airnet adapter while Tivo was running. The status light was flashing, but couldn't find any info as to whether this was normal or not.

I'm totally open to suggestions on where to go from here -- any ideas?

-Mike


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Try removing the drive and reloading the AirNet drivers.


----------



## miked378 (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks for your reply -- Is there anything more to this than just putting the drive back into the PC and re-running the nic_install program? Do I need to do any removing of the old drivers first?


----------



## miked378 (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks for your previous suggestion.

OK, I've tried about 5 times to reinstall the drivers, and every time it appears (on the PC) to be successful, and it remembers the settings, so I think things are OK there. But when I put the drive into the Tivo, it's doing something weird:

-- I currently have the Airnet set to request a DHCP address from the router, and it's doing that. (I had previously had it set to a static IP address, which is how I'd like to run it eventually). By looking at the router's DHCP client table, I can see that a new IP has been doled out by the router. So that implies to me that the 802.11b card, the airnet card, and the drivers are working correctly.

-- Once the Tivo has finished starting up, it's not visible on the network for pinging or telneting. That is, after the router has given it an IP number, I can't ping the Tivo.

-- Making a test call still fails. And there's no activity in the router's outgoing connections log from trying to make a test call.

Any ideas?


----------

